

Node.js Tutorials - dshankar
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/04/6-free-e-books-on-nodejs.php

======
todd3834
I have played with Node.js and I really like it. I would love to spend more
time learning it but I can't get myself to commit until it hits 1.0

Anyone else feel this way or should I just get over it and get back into it?

~~~
keyle
I've been working with nodejs a lot lately. Nodejs itself is fine, it moves a
fair bit between releases itself but it's predictable. It's built on V8 which
really is fast and has not failed me once.

The worst part are the libraries. Some are outdated, even 'major' things. That
scares me a bit. Even worst is when you bring a pull request updating the
library to work with a later nodejs and get _no_ response.

I've had major issues with sockets, which really sucks because to me that's a
major appeal of nodejs. Non-blocking code and sockets make realtime really
approachable. But nowjs didn't work for me, randomly working between browsers.
So I rewrote it using socket.io, same technology at a lower level. Same
issues. Then I finally got response from the dude from nowjs saying it's a
problem with socket.io 'wait for 0.7' _crossing fingers, knocking on wood_.

That's not serious, that gives me the @#$##$^.

I don't think people should go out there, make website promoting their awesome
libraries and the thing just falls over after 3 api calls.

~~~
weixiyen
Would you care to elaborate on the errors you are getting? I've been using
socket.io with no problems.

~~~
keyle
Happy to send you some source code, maybe you can shine some light? msg me
your email @keyle on twitter?

------
trafficlight
These videos helped me get a handle on Node.

<http://nodetuts.com/>

------
ryanfitz
I've been playing around with node.js and express a bit lately and can't find
any resources or examples of a project using sqlite. Does anyone know of any?

